# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Εξετάσεις για απόκτηση Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη

## vassilis3

1.Ξέρει κανείς πότε γίνονται ακριβώς οι Εξετάσεις για απόκτηση Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη?
http://www.yme.gov.gr/viewpage.php?section=404 
(Η νομαρχία μου και ο σύλλογος δεν το γνωρίζουν και νομίζω ότι θα γίνουν μέσα σε αυτές τις μέρες.)
2. Κυκλοφορούν 2 διαφορετικές αιτήσεις, 
α) http://www.yme.gov.gr/odigospoliti/down ... 0d4be2b7a6
b) μιά παλιοαίτηση που μου έδωσε η νομαρχία η οποία τα λέει λίγο διαφορετικά, 
3. Ξέρει κανείς τι ρωτάνε στα προφορικά?

----------


## zabounis

για δες και εδώ http://www.raag.awmn/licensing_gr.html

----------


## verano

Οι εξετάσεις δε νομίζω "να γίνονται αυτές τις μέρες" γιατί έχουμε
Μάρτιο και οι εξετάσεις γίνονται Απρίλιο ή Μάιο.

Τηλεφώνησε αν θέλεις στη Νομαρχία στα τηλέφωνα:
210-6596833
210-6596862

Είναι το σχετικό τμήμα που ασχολείται με το θέμα. Τηλεφωνείς
βέβαια μόνο το πρωί και ΠΟΤΕ μετά τη μία!

----------


## vassilis3

Έχω πάρει αρκετά τηλέφωνα προκειμένου να πληροφορηθώ την ημερομηνία, δεν δέχονται αιτήσεις αν δεν υπάρχει ημερομηνία.
Ευτυχώς που δεν μένετε Πειραιά. Μεταφέρθηκε η διεύθυνση μεταφορών και επικοινωνιών με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουν ούτε τηλέφωνο....!
Τα ΚΕΠ δεν πρέπει να αναλαμβάνουν τέτοιες διεκπεραιώσεις?
... Για τα προφορικά κανείς τίποτα?

----------


## papashark

> Ευτυχώς που δεν μένετε Πειραιά. Μεταφέρθηκε η διεύθυνση μεταφορών και επικοινωνιών με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουν ούτε τηλέφωνο....!


Που πήγε ?

----------


## vassilis3

Από τη Δραπετσώνα (ψαρρών και Μπότσαρη) αν θυμάμαι
στα Καμίνια, (πίσω από τον Σκλαβενίτη (Ερμουπόλεως κ Πηλίου 1) τα τηλέφωνα μάλλον θα είναι τα ίδια άλλα δεν έχουν συνδεθεί ακόμα 4619615-634-531-460)

----------


## vmanolis

> Από τη Δραπετσώνα (ψαρρών και Μπότσαρη) αν θυμάμαι
> στα Καμίνια, (πίσω από τον Σκλαβενίτη (Ερμουπόλεως κ Πηλίου 1) τα τηλέφωνα μάλλον θα είναι τα ίδια άλλα δεν έχουν συνδεθεί ακόμα 4619615-634-531-460)


Όντως. Έχω δοκιμάσει και εγώ αλλά μάταια.  ::

----------


## dti

> Ευτυχώς που δεν μένετε Πειραιά. Μεταφέρθηκε *η διεύθυνση μεταφορών και επικοινωνιών* με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουν ούτε τηλέφωνο....!


Απίστευτο κι όμως Ελληνικό!  ::   ::   ::  

Να πάμε να τους βάλουμε κανένα voip;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι τα ΚΕΠ αναλαμβάνουν αλλά πρέπει να το κάνεις κάποιες μέρες αρκετές μέρες πριν για να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα το προωθήσουν έγκαιρα.

Συνήθως γίνονται τέλη Απριλίου με αρχές Μαίου οπότε έχεις χρόνο. Νομίζω το ανακοινώνουν 1 μήνα πριν.

----------


## sv1her

Καλησπέρα
Οι εξετάσεις Ραδιοερασιτέχνη στην Αττική γίνονται 2 φορες το χρόνο Απρίλιο με Μάιο & Σεπτέμβριο και γίνονται από τις κατα τόπους Νομαρχιες.
Ο χώρος των εξετάσεων (για την Αττική) είναι κοινός και γίνεται σε κτίριο της ΣΠΟΑ (αν θυμάμαι καλα στο 11 ::  που βρίσκεται στην πρώην Αμερικάνικη βάση στο πρώην Ανατολικό αεροδρόμιο.
Η ανακοίνωση για τις εξετάσεις γίνεται περίπου 15 ημέρες πριν. Οπότε κανεις ακόμα δεν ξέρει να σου πει ημερομηνίες.
Οι εξετάσεις διαρκούν 2 ημέρες και είναι πάντα πρωί. 
Σε όποια Νομαρχία και να ρωτήσεις θα σου πουν τα ίδια. Οι αιτήσεις είναι ίδιες και μπορείς να της προμηθευτείς από τις κατα τόπους Νομαρχίες.
Μπορείς να τηλεφωνεις στην ΕΝΩΣΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΩΝ http://www.raag.awmn/contact_gr. και να ρωτάς κάθε Τετάρτη από τις 5-6 το βράδυ έως τις 9. 
Μόλις ανακοινωθουν επίσημα οι ημερομηνίες θα στο πουν.

Δες επίσης http://www.raag.awmn/licensing_gr.html έχει τα δικαιολογητικά που χρειάζεσαι.

Εκτός AWMN απο Internet δες http://www.raag.org

Στα προφορικά μπορουν να σε ρωτήσουν τα πάντα όπως και στα γραπτά.
Αν γνωρίζεις τα βασικά από τηλεπικοινωνίες, Ηλεκτρονικά και Κώδικα Επικοινωνίας δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα να περάσεις. Δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολα.
Η ΕΝΩΣΗ ΕΛΛΗΛΩΝ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΩΝ πραγματοποιεί μαθήματα στα μέλη της δωρεαν κάθε Δευτέρα και Παρασκευή. Αν τα παρακολουθήσεις σου δίνουν σχετική βεβαίωση που την καταθέτεις στη Νομαρχία μαζί με την αίτηση και απαλλάσεσαι από τα προφορικά.

----------


## thalexan

> 1.Ξέρει κανείς πότε γίνονται ακριβώς οι Εξετάσεις για απόκτηση Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη?
> http://www.yme.gov.gr/viewpage.php?section=404 
> (Η νομαρχία μου και ο σύλλογος δεν το γνωρίζουν και νομίζω ότι θα γίνουν μέσα σε αυτές τις μέρες.)
> 2. Κυκλοφορούν 2 διαφορετικές αιτήσεις, 
> α) http://www.yme.gov.gr/odigospoliti/down ... 0d4be2b7a6
> b) μιά παλιοαίτηση που μου έδωσε η νομαρχία η οποία τα λέει λίγο διαφορετικά, 
> 3. Ξέρει κανείς τι ρωτάνε στα προφορικά?


Θα βγει ανακοίνωση στο forum του Συλλόγου Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος.
( http://www.hwn.gr )
Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες δοκίμασε να στείλεις μήνυμα στον sv1awl.

----------


## Ygk

Σε επίσκεψη στο YME μου είχε ονοματιστεί η ημ/νία 12/4/06.
Δεν έχει όμως οριστικοποιηθεί ακόμη, καί μάλλον (όπως λέγεται) πάει για μετά το Πάσχα.

----------


## sv1her

Ακούγονται διάφορες ημερομηνίες. Θα πρέπει να κάνετε λίγο υπομονή.
Οι ημερομηνίες όταν προέρχονται απο το Υ.Μ.Ε. (Υπουργείο Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνίων) τις λαμβάνουμε σοβαρα υπ' όψιν μια και είναι η προϊσταμένη αρχή και από εκει ξεκινούν όλα.

----------


## sv1her

Οι εαρινές εξετάσεις για πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη θα γίνουν στις 10 & 11 Μαίου 2006. 

Ρωτήστε στις κατα τόπους Νομαρχίες που ανήκετε για το χώρο διεξαγωγής τους.

Προσοχή γιατι κυκλοφορει μία φήμη ότι στην Αττική θα γίνουν σε άλλο χώρο.

Καλή επιτυχία σε όσουν δοκιμάσουν.

----------


## sv1her

Συμπληρωματικες πληροφορίες

Οι εξετάσεις των υποψηφίων και των τεσσάρων (4) διευθύνσεων του νομού Αττικής θα γίνουν στο Αμφιθέατρο του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών Επικοινωνιών επί της οδού Αναστασίου & Τσιγάντε, στον Χολαργό.

Είναι απέναντι από το σταθμό του Μετρο "Εθνική Άμυνα"

Η έναρξη των εξετάσεων είανι στις 08.30 το πρωί.

Κατάθεση αιτήσεων και των δικαιολογητικών έως την Τρίτη 2 Μαΐου 2006 στις κατα τόπους Νομαρχίες

----------


## socrates

> Συμπληρωματικες πληροφορίες
> 
> Οι εξετάσεις των υποψηφίων και των τεσσάρων (4) διευθύνσεων του νομού Αττικής θα γίνουν στο Αμφιθέατρο του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών Επικοινωνιών επί της οδού Αναστασίου & Τσιγάντε, στον Χολαργό.
> 
> Είναι απέναντι από το σταθμό του Μετρο "Εθνική Άμυνα"
> 
> Η έναρξη των εξετάσεων είανι στις 08.30 το πρωί.
> 
> Κατάθεση αιτήσεων και των δικαιολογητικών έως την Τρίτη 2 Μαΐου 2006 στις κατα τόπους Νομαρχίες


Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία!

Ετοιμαστείτε  ::

----------


## vassilis3

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση...
Ξέρεις ή ξέρετε μήπως, αν σε αυτους που απαλλάσονται, πρέπει να πάνε?
Δηλ, είναι υποχρεωτική η παρουσία ακόμα και αν απαλλάσομαι?

----------


## machine22

> Δηλ, είναι υποχρεωτική η παρουσία ακόμα και αν απαλλάσομαι?


Ναι

----------


## vassilis3

οκ ΚΟΥΦΟ όμως

Ανακοίνωση-Δικαιολογητικά (non official)
http://www.grc.gr/A2006ex.htm

----------


## sv1her

Δυστυχώς απαιτείται η φυσική παρουσία τις ημέρες των εξετάσεων για να γράψεις στη σχετική κόλλα διαγωνισμού ότι απαλάσσεσαι λόγω .... (και βάζεις την αιτιολογία απαλαγής) στα γραπτά αν απαλάσσεσαι και στα γραπτά.

Και να σε δει ο εξεταστής στα προφορικά και να του πεις ότι έχεις καταθέσει τα σχετικά δικαιολογητικά στην οικεία νομαρχία που ανήκεις για να σημειώσει ότι παρεβρέθεις στις εξετάσεις.

----------


## vassilis3

ΑΑΑ ΡΕ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ ....

----------


## vassilis3

Σήμερα κατέθεσα επιτέλους τα χαρτιά μου για την απόκτηση πτυχίου ρ/ε
Κατόπιν τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας μέσα από την Νομαρχία Πειραιά στο αρμόδιο γραφείο και σε συνομιλία που είχα με τον κ. Κουκουβίνο Παναγιώτη (τηλ 210 6596862) μου ανέφερε ότι:
Η προσέλευση και η παρουσία αυτών που απαλλάζονται ΔΕΝ είναι υποχρεωτική, αρκεί η αρμόδια νομαρχία να έχει βάλει στα ονόματα που θα στείλει, στο αρμόδιο γραφείο, ότι "απαλλάσεται και ότι υπέβαλε τα ανάλογα δικαιολογητικά",
Όταν ανέφερα ότι έχουν κοπεί άτομα που δεν προσήλθαν η απάντηση ήταν ότι στις 3 τελευτείες εξεταστικές δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.
Οπότε........

Υ.Γ. το ανωτέρω τηλέφωνο είναι κάποιο υπουργείο το οποίο είναι υπεύθυνο για τις εξετάσεις (νομίζω όχι το συγκοινωνιών, αλλά εσωτερικών, επίσης ο εν λόγω κύριος μάλλον είναι εξεταστής, Παρακαλώ τους γνώστες να απαντήσουν.

----------


## pmet

Καλησπερα 

vassilis3 τα χαρτια που κατεθεσες ειναι αυτα μονο που γραφω παρακατω ? 
Το παραβολο τι πρεπει να γραφει σαν αιτιολογια , προς καποια υπηρεσια ? 
Χρειαζεται καποιο απολυτηριο (πχ λυκειου) ? 
Αν μπορουσες να μας πεις , για να παω μια και καλη να τα καταθεσω .

Ευχαριστω 
Μακης 

1. Πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως η φωτοαντίγραφο ταυτότητας η διαβατηρίου.

2. Σε περιπτώσεις υπηκόων άλλων χωρών που διαμένουν νόμιμα στην Ελλάδα, αποδεικτικά έγγραφα που σχετίζονται με την νομιμότητα παραμονής τους, την υπηκοότητα τους και την μόνιμη διαμονή τους.

3. Υπεύθυνη δήλωση ότι δεν έχει αφαιρεθεί η άδεια ερασιτεχνικού σταθμού ασυρμάτου και αναφορικά με τον τόπο μόνιμης κατοικίας τους.

4. Αντίγραφο πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη [Κατηγορίας 2] εάν υπάρχει.

5. Παράβολο των 17.50 ευρώ

----------


## vassilis3

Ναι σωστά, νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να πιστοποιήσεις ότι έχεις τελειώσει Δημοτικό σχολείο!

----------


## JS

Παιδιά ακόμα και αν δεν χρειάζεται περάστε μία βόλτα...υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν κάνει Χ λάθη.
Πχ εμένα με είχανε βάλει άλλη κατηγορία !!!

----------


## sv1her

Για όσους θέλουν τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων με την αναλυτική βαθμολογία για την περιοχή της Αττικης

απο το AWMN
http://www.raag.awmn/files/apotelesmata2006.pdf
(http://www.raag.awmn)

και απο το Inet
http://www.raag.org/files/apotelesmata2006.pdf
(http://www.raag.org)

----------


## SV1EFO

Γιγαντας ο Σωτηρης...!!
Μπραβο ρε φιλε !!!

----------


## sv1her

Σε ευχαριστω Ηλία.
Τα αποστελέσματα είναι εκει αναρτημένα από το βράδυ της ίδιας μέρας που βγήκαν. 
Καθε χρόνο έτσι αναλυτικά με βαθμολογία αναρτώνται στο site της Ε.Ε.Ρ. 
Φέτος τα βλέπετε και ασυρματικα μέσω AWMN.

----------


## EOS

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, σήμερα το απόγευμα ξεκινούν τα μαθήματα στην Ένωση Ραδιοερασιτεχνών

----------


## sv1her

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.
Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται τη περασμένη Παρασκευή άρχισαν στην Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων (Αχιλλεως 60, Μεταξουργείο κοντα στη πλατεία Καραισκάκη) τα μαθήματα για τις εξετάσεις Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη του ερχόμενου Φθινοπώρου.
Τα μαθήματα γίνονται στις 6 η ώρα το απόγευμα κάθε Δευτέρα, με Ραδιοθεωρία, Ηλεκτρονικά, Κώδικα Επικοινωνίας και λοιπα θέματα) και κάθε Παρασκευή με σήματα Μορς.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες κάθε Τετάρτη 6-9 το απόγευμα στην Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων (Ε.Ε.Ρ.) Τηλ: 210 5226516 , Φαξ: 210 5226505
email: [email protected]
Επίσης δείτε τις σελίδες της Ε.Ε.Ρ. ασυρματικά http://www.raag.awmn & μέσω Inet http://www.raag.org. τον επίσημο εκπρόσωπο της χώρας μας στην Διεθνή Ένωση Ραδιοερασιτεχνών I.A.R.U. (INTERNATIONAL AMATEUR RADIO UNION).

----------


## LimaH

Αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων Β' περιόδου 2006

http://www.raag.awmn/files/apotelesmatab2006.pdf

----------


## papashark

> Αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων Β' περιόδου 2006
> 
> http://www.raag.awmn/files/apotelesmatab2006.pdf


Χωρίς διάθεση flame, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να βγαίνουν φόρα παρτίδα τα ονοματεπώνυμα τους μαζί με το αν πέτυχαν ή όχι.

Πέρα από το ότι μπορεί να αισθανθεί άσχημα κάποιος που απέτυχε να βλέπει το όνομα του όλος ο κόσμος, νομίζω ότι δεν είναι και νόμιμο (παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων).

----------


## pkent79

Ναι είναι παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων, αλλά ποτέ κανείς δεν το έχει κάνει θέμα οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και τα δημοσιεύουν. Μεταξύ μας κάποιες φορές το θέμα των προσωπικών δεδομένων καταντάει αηδία.

----------


## papashark

Oύτε και εγώ θέλω να το κάνω θέμα, δεν είναι καν το όνομα μου μέσα  ::  

Απλά όμως μου κάθησε λίγο στραβά  ::

----------


## argi

Πάντως αν κάποιος κάνει καταγγελία μπορεί να πετύχει να μην φαίνονται οι βαθμοί παρά μόνο η πληροφορία αν πέτυχε κάποιος ή όχι... Ή ακόμα καλύτερα να φαίνονται κωδικοί (ή αριθμοί πρωτοκόλου αιτήσεων) και όχι ονοματα...

Επίσης η αρχή δεν δρά αυτεπαγγέλτως παρά μόνο μετά απο καταγγελία... οπότε όποιος ενοχλείται καλό είναι να κάνει την καταγγελία... για να δημιουργείται και το προηγούμενο....

@rg!

----------


## papashark

Καλά εσύ το τράβηξες μακριά...

Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι η Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων κόβει αμέσως πρόστιμα, συστάσεις κάνει, και άμα δεν τις ακουλουθήσεις τότε σε τακτοποιεί.  ::

----------


## argi

Η Αρχή βγάζει αποφάσεις (που ενίοτε περιέχουν και πρόστιμα) ερμηνευοντας τον νόμο με βάση καταγγελίες... Από εκεί και μετά οι αποφάσεις είναι δεσμευτικές και με βάση αυτές μπορούν να κρίνονται και άλλες υποθέσεις. 

Προφανως δεν πεθανε κανείς απο το να ανακοινωνονται οι βαθμοί και τα ονοματα, αλλά λέμε τώρα, αν κάποιος ήθελε να αλλάξει κάτι, η Άρχή είναι ο σιγουρος και πιο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος για να αλλάξει κάτι...

Το καλό είναι πια ότι αν κάποιος θιγεται έχει κάπου να προσφύγει για να αρθεί η κατά την γνώμη του αδικια αναφορικά με ζητήματα προσωπικών δεδομένων.

Mην ξεχνάμε ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο (μέσω της Αρχής) κατάφεραν εξεταζόμενοι σε εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ για πρώτη φορά μετά απο πάαααρα πολλά χρόνια να έχουν δικάιωμα να δουν το γραπτό τους... 

@rg!

----------


## papashark

Nαι, αλλά από την άλλη πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε και μόνοι μας να διορθώνουμε τα κακός μας κείμενα, χωρίς ανάμηξει άλλων.

Πχ αν στην ΕΕΡ θεωρούν ότι ίσως να είναι λάθος να φαίνονται τα όνοματα και οι βαθμοί, μπορούν μόνοι τους κάτι να κάνουν, και να ανακοινώνουν μόνο κατάλογο επιτυχόντων, μόνο πέρασε/δεν πέρασε...

Anyway, πολύ το τραβίξαμε, την αίσθηση της στιγμής έγραψα απλός  ::

----------


## argi

Sorry, μαλλον καταλαβα λαθος... αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι η λίστα δεν είναι της ΕΕΡ αλλά του υπουργείου... 
Προφανώς ισχύει αυτό που λες για την ΕΕΡ... αλλά... σε κουβεντα να βρισκόμαστε... καλό είναι να είμαστε ενήμεροι για τα δικαιώματα μας και τους τρόπους να τα διεκδικήσουμε (εδώ δικαίωμα στα προσωπικά δεδομένα...)

@rg!

----------


## sv1her

Η λίστα με τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων Ραδιοερασιτέχνη είναι του Υπουργείου Μετφορων & Επικοινωνιών και είναι αναρτημένη σε όλες τις Νομαρχίες της Αθήνας σε κοινή θέα για όλους.
Επίσης οποιοσδήποτε Ραδιοερασιτεχνικός Σύλλογος μπορει να τη ζητήσει & να πάρει τη λίστα αυτή. Επίσης είναι αναρτημένη και στα εντευκτήρια της ΕΕΡ.

----------


## sv1her

Οι εξετάσεις για απόκτηση Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη της Α' περιόδου 2007 θα γίνουν στην Αττική στις 09 & 10 Μαίου 2007.
Η υποβολή των δικαιολογητικών είναι μέχρι τις 30 Απριλίου 2007 στις οικίες Νομαρχίες.

http://www.raag.awmn (Ασυρματικά)
http://www.raag.org (Inet)

----------


## pkent79

Το υλικό για διάβασμα που μπορούμε να το βρούμε;
Με τα ηλεκτρονικά δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, αυτά με τα ατμοσφαιρικά και ελάχιστα με τις κεραίες με προβληματίζουν.

----------


## sv1her

Υπάρχουν στην Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών 
Ρίξε μια ματιά στις σελίδες της ΕΕΡ στο τμήμα με τις εκδόσεις 
http://www.raag.awmn (Ασυρματικά)
http://www.raag.org (Inet)
Μπορείς να τα αγοράσεις από τα γραφεία τους κάθε Τετάρτη 5-9 το απόγευμα

----------


## pkent79

Για SW1 υποθέτω ότι είναι μόνο τα:

*Ύλη για τις εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση άδειας ραδιοερασιτέχνη με την μορφή πολλαπλών επιλογών*
και
*Μαθήματα Ραδιοηλεκτρολογίας*

Σωστά;

Υπάρχει κάποιος από τον Πειραιά που να περνάει από εκεί και να τα πάρει για εμένα, γιατί δουλεύω κάθε Τετάρτη και αυτή την Τετάρτη θα πάω μετά τη δουλειά ίσα-ίσα στο meeting στη Ζέα;

----------


## papashark

> Για SW1 υποθέτω ότι είναι μόνο τα:
> 
> *Ύλη για τις εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση άδειας ραδιοερασιτέχνη με την μορφή πολλαπλών επιλογών*
> και
> *Μαθήματα Ραδιοηλεκτρολογίας*
> 
> Σωστά;
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος από τον Πειραιά που να περνάει από εκεί και να τα πάρει για εμένα, γιατί δουλεύω κάθε Τετάρτη και αυτή την Τετάρτη θα πάω μετά τη δουλειά ίσα-ίσα στο meeting στη Ζέα;


Νομίζω κάπου κυκλοφορούν οι ερωτοαπαντήσεις σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή  :: 

Πάνο, τι πτυχίο έχεις ? Μπορεί να μην χρειάζετε να δώσεις εξετάσεις (αν και θα μάθεις ένα σωρό ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα διαβάζοντας)

----------


## pkent79

Βασικό πτυχίο: Μηχανικός Ηλεκτρονικών Υπολογιστικών Συστημάτων
1o MSc: Digital Electronics (ψηφιακά ηλεκτρονικά)
2o MSc: Data Communication Systems (συστήματα επικοινωνιών δεδομένων)

Βασικά με ενδιαφέρουν πιο πολύ οι γνώσεις παρά το να μιλάω σε έναν ασύρματο, μετα βίας μιλάω στο κινητό μου.

----------


## papashark

> Βασικό πτυχίο: Μηχανικός Ηλεκτρονικών Υπολογιστικών Συστημάτων
> 1o MSc: Digital Electronics (ψηφιακά ηλεκτρονικά)
> 2o MSc: Data Communication Systems (συστήματα επικοινωνιών δεδομένων)
> 
> Βασικά με ενδιαφέρουν πιο πολύ οι γνώσεις παρά το να μιλάω σε έναν ασύρματο, μετα βίας μιλάω στο κινητό μου.


Τότε να σκεφτείς σοβαρά να γραφτείς σε έναν από τους ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς συλλόγους και να παρακολουθήσεις τα σεμινάρια για τους νέους, κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλειά

----------


## sv1her

Δυστυχώς (για σένα) πρέπει να δώσεις εξετάσεις. Οι ερωτήσεις κυκλοφορούν στο site του υπουργείου αλλά και της ΕΕΡ http://www.raag.awmn & http://www.raag.org σε ".zip" μορφή αλλά δεν φτάνουν για να αποκτήσεις πτυχίο ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Χρειάζεσαι επίσης να γνωρίζεις κώδικα επικοινωνίας, κώδικα Q, κανονισμό ραδιοεπικοινωνίας, και ραδιοηλεκτρολογία. Ανάλογα με τη κατηγορία αδείας που επιθυμείς (1 ή 2) εξετάζεσαι και στα σήματα Morse.
Δες τις εκδόσεις της ΕΕΡ και θα καταλάβεις ποια βιβλία πρέπει να διαβάσεις.
Επίσης γίνονται και μαθήματα στα μέλη της ΕΕΡ κάθε Δευτέρα και Παρασκεύη 6-9 το βράδυ. Δευτέρα η θεωρία & Παρασκευή τα σήματα Morse.

Οι εαρινές εξετάσεις φέτος (Α' περιόδου 2007) στην Αθήνα είναι στις 9 & 10 Μαίου. 
Κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών μέχρι τις 30 Απριλίου στις κατα τόπους Νομαρχίες.

----------


## sv1bds

> Βασικά με ενδιαφέρουν πιο πολύ οι γνώσεις παρά το να μιλάω σε έναν ασύρματο, μετα βίας μιλάω στο κινητό μου.


 Οσοι είδαν το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό σαν ένα 'τσάμπα τηλέφωνο' έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης.
Θα έχεις τη δυνατότητα να εφαρμόζεις τις γνώσεις σου, να αποκτάς νέες όχι μόνο διαβάζοντας αλλά και με επικοινωνία, ανταλλαγή γνώσεων και εμπειρία με το ίδιο το μέσο που πειραματίζεσαι και το κυριότερο να αποκτάς 
καλούς φίλους. (δεν το λέω για μενα ΧΑΧΑΧΑ !!! ...)
Η πιο επικίνδυνη παρεκτροπή είναι οι 'κατεδαφίσεις' .....

Γιώργος SV1BDS

Υπάρχουν και οι 'κουρτίνες' που μπορείς να κρυφτείς με 'ασφάλεια' από πίσω τους.

----------


## sv1her

Αναλυτικα Αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων υποψηφίων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων A' περιόδου 2007
http://www.raag.org/files/exetaseis.pdf

Αναλυτικα Αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων υποψηφίων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων Β' περιόδου 2007 από τη σελίδα της ΕΕΡ:
http://www.raag.org/results.xls

& http://www.raag.org

----------


## sv1her

*
"Οι εξετάσεις υποψηφίων για την απόκτηση Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη της Α΄ περιόδου 2008 (εαρινές) στην Αθήνα θα πραγματοποιηθούν στις 8 και 9 Απριλίου 2008."*
Πηγή: Ανακοίνωση στην ιστοσελίδα της 'Ενωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων, http://www.raag.org 

Για την υποβολή των δικαιολογητικών και μέχρι ποια ημερομηνία υποβάλλονται θα πρέπει να ρωτήσετε τις οικίες Νομαρχίες σας.

----------


## vmanolis

Καλή επιτυχία στους όποιους υποψήφιους. !!!  ::  
Keep walking boys (and girls)  ::

----------


## sv1her

> *
> "Οι εξετάσεις υποψηφίων για την απόκτηση Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη της Α΄ περιόδου 2008 (εαρινές) στην Αθήνα θα πραγματοποιηθούν στις 8 και 9 Απριλίου 2008."*
> Πηγή: Ανακοίνωση στην ιστοσελίδα της 'Ενωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων, http://www.raag.org 
> 
> Για την υποβολή των δικαιολογητικών και μέχρι ποια ημερομηνία υποβάλλονται θα πρέπει να ρωτήσετε τις οικίες Νομαρχίες σας.


*Κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών έως και σήμερα, Παρασκευή 28 Μαρτίου 2008! Σπεύσατε.*

----------


## klarabel

Καλημέρα Σωτήρη. Προχτές κατέθεσα τον φάκελο αλλά μου είπαν πως δεν ξέρουν ακόμα τόπο και ώρα. Γνωρίζουμε, κάτι ?

----------


## sv1her

> Καλημέρα Σωτήρη. Προχτές κατέθεσα τον φάκελο αλλά μου είπαν πως δεν ξέρουν ακόμα τόπο και ώρα. Γνωρίζουμε, κάτι ?


καλησπέρα.
99,9 % θα γίνουν στο Αμφιθέατρο του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών.
Αναστάσεως 2 & Τσιγάντε
Χολαργός
Ώρα 8 παρα κάτι το πρωί να είσαι εκει!

Αν αλλάξει κάτι θα σου πω

----------


## sv1her

Καλησπέρα.
Τα αποτελέσματα ανακοινώθηκαν σήμερα.
Θα είναι αύριο το πρωί (ή πολυ αργά απόψε) στο site της ΕΕΡ http://www.raag.org

υστερόγραφο: Ακόμα περιμένω το ποδήλατο. Ξέρει ποιός!

----------


## SV1EFO

> Καλησπέρα.
> Τα αποτελέσματα ανακοινώθηκαν σήμερα.
> Θα είναι αύριο το πρωί (ή πολυ αργά απόψε) στο site της ΕΕΡ http://www.raag.org
> 
> υστερόγραφο: Ακόμα περιμένω το ποδήλατο. Ξέρει ποιός!


Σωτηρη βαλε το πληρες link να μην ψαχνουν!!

----------


## sv1her

> ....
> Σωτηρη βαλε το πληρες link να μην ψαχνουν!!


Βιάζεσαι και δεν διαβάζεις ...
Πως να βάλω το πλήρες Link; Μόλις με το καλό ανέβει στη σελίδα ...

----------


## SV1EFO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SV1EFO
> 
>  ....
> Σωτηρη βαλε το πληρες link να μην ψαχνουν!!
> 
> 
> Βιάζεσαι και δεν διαβάζεις ...
> Πως να βάλω το πλήρες Link; Μόλις με το καλό ανέβει στη σελίδα ...


Χαχχαααα...Ναι ρε Σωτήρη ..!! Εννοώ μόλις ανακοινωθεί!! αφού ξέρεις πως είμαι σκεπτόμενος αλλά είμαι μπροστά...!!

----------


## sv1her

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SV1EFO
> 
> ...


Στο site της ΕΕΡ http://www.raag.org έχει το λινκ για τα αποτελέσματα στη 1η σελίδα με μεγάλα γράμματα για τους .... σκεπτόμενους που είναι μπροστά ...
Δες το και μη με κουράζεις ...

----------


## klarabel

Να υποθέσω τώρα ότι το ποδήλατο θα γίνει ..μοστοσακό !!  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Να υποθέσω τώρα ότι το ποδήλατο θα γίνει ..μοστοσακό !!


Η μονοποδήλατο με μία ρόδα σαν του Βέγγου.
 ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Μπραβο σε ολους του επιτυχαντες...Και σε ανωτερα κυριοι !! Αντε να μεγαλωνει η κοινοτητα  ::

----------


## PriestRunner

Καλησπέρα ,
ισχύει ακόμα η διεύθυνση Αναστάσεως 2 & Τσιγάντε - Παπάγου ,για την ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΗ ΠΤΥΧΙΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ Β' 2008 (14-15/10/200 :: ; Αν όχι γνωρίζει κάποιος τόπο και ώρα ;

----------


## sv1her

> Καλησπέρα ,
> ισχύει ακόμα η διεύθυνση Αναστάσεως 2 & Τσιγάντε - Παπάγου ,για την ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΗ ΠΤΥΧΙΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ Β' 2008 (14-15/10/200; Αν όχι γνωρίζει κάποιος τόπο και ώρα ;


Καλησπερα.
ΝΑΙ ισχύει

----------


## klarabel

Καλή επιτυχία και από μένα στους υποψηφίους ...!!  ::

----------


## sv1her

Δημοσιεύτηκαν στις 07/11/2008 στο Site της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών τα αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων της Β΄ Περιόδου 2008 για την απόκτηση Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη http://www.raag.org

----------


## yorgos

Οι επόμενες πότε είναι;

----------


## sv1her

> Οι επόμενες πότε είναι;


Συνήθως από μέσα Απριλίου έως τα μέσα Μαϊου. Εξαρτάται απο τη Νομαρχία.

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Καλησπέρα, για 2010 ξέρουμε ημερομηνία;

----------


## sv1her

Καλησπέρα.
Όχι ακόμα . Συνήθως είναι μέσα Απριλίου αρχές Μαϊου ... ως συνήθως

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Πήγα τελικά υπουργείο.
Υπολογίζουν 24 Απριλίου να είναι,
οπότε από 24 Μαρτίου δέχονται αιτήσεις.
Επισυνάπτω μία αίτηση  ::

----------


## sv1her

Οι εξετάσεις για πτυχίο ραδιοερασιτέχνη στην Αθήνα, για το Α΄ Εξαμήνο του 2010, θα διεξαχθούν στις 22 και 23 Απριλίου στο ΥΥΜΔ. 
Δικαιολογητικά στις κατά τόπους Νομαρχίες μέχρι τις 15 Απριλίου

Πηγή ενημέρωσης: ΕΝΩΣΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΩΝ - www.raag.org

----------


## sv1her

Τα αποτελέσματα των εξατάσεων για πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη 
της Εαρινής περιόδου 2010 είναι αναρτημένα 
στο Site της ΕΝΩΣΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΩΝ 

www.raag.org

----------


## sv1her

*Εξετάσεις A' Περιόδου 2011 για την απόκτηση πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη*


Οι Εξετάσεις A' Περιόδου για την απόκτηση πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη θα γίνουν στις 11-12 Απριλίου 2011 στο αμφιθέατρο του Υ.Υ.Μ.Δ., Αναστάσεως 2 και Τσιγάντε στον Χολαργό. Κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών μέχρι τις 4 Απριλίου 2011 στις οικίες νομαρχίες.

Πηγή: Ανακοίνωση στην ιστοσελίδα της 'Ενωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων, http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=269&LANG=GR

----------


## biomecanoid

επειδη το θέμα μου φέρνετε ενδιαφέρον μπορειτενα μου υποδείξετε μερικά βιβλία που πρέπει να διαβάσει κανείς για να πάει να δώσει τις εξετασεις ? Κοίταξα και δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό με την ύλη που πρεπει να διαβάσεις μπορει να μου ξέφυγε.

----------


## sv1her

> επειδη το θέμα μου φέρνετε ενδιαφέρον μπορειτενα μου υποδείξετε μερικά βιβλία που πρέπει να διαβάσει κανείς για να πάει να δώσει τις εξετασεις ? Κοίταξα και δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό με την ύλη που πρεπει να διαβάσεις μπορει να μου ξέφυγε.


Δες τις έκδόσεις της 'Ενωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών (Ε.Ε.Ρ.) http://www.raag.org/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=12&LANG=GR
Επίσης κάνουν και δωρεάν μαθήματα στα μέλη τους

----------


## sv1her

*Αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων Α Περιόδου 2011 για πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη*
*http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=353&LANG=GR*

----------

